# Merry Christmas and THANK YOU GTA Community!



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

I got into this hobby not too long ago (about 1.5 years) and I'm still very much a noob. But it's because of all you awesome folk that I now have a tank I (and my friends) love.

And best of all, people who come over are always glued to it - so I think it's coming along.

That said, it's still a very new tank but I'm just very grateful for all your help.

So cheers to an awesome community. 

K


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

That tank is impressive. 1.5 years in the hobby and you came up with this masterpiece.

Well Done!
(Wiser's Clap).


----------

